# Winchester AA hulls



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone had a problem with the new hulls collapse???


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I am going to assume you are talking about hulls crushing during reloading.

I will advise a couple things.

Make sure you have new wads for the AA as the new ones are tapered in at the bottom of the gas seal. This accomodates the different two piece bottom of the hull vs the old one piece hull.

Up your wad pressure a bit to make sure the wad is seated well. I have went upwards of 60 lbs.

Adjust your crimp starter so the crimp is almost closed, the opening should be smaller than about a pencil eraser or smaller.

The old hulls will work with this process as well but the new hulls don't like the old setup you use to use with the compression formed AA's of yesterday.


----------

